# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين >  توثيق عقود الزواج للأجانب بمصر

## المستشاره هيام جمعه سالم

* 
خدمات قانونية داخل مصر للمصريين و غير المصريين
نتشرف بأن نقدم خدماتنا المتميزه في تسجيل عقود الزواج للأجانب 
وتوثيق عقود زواج عرفى
و حل مشاكل تجديد الأقامة لغير المصريين
وأنهاء الأجراءات في السفارات
واثبات نسب
و أستخراج كافة المستندات الحكومية والتوثيق والترجمة المعتمدة لجميع اللغات وتصديق الخارجيه المصرية 
تأسيس الشركات بجميع أنواعها فى أقل مدة وأقل مصروفات  للمصريين و لغير المصريين
 تسجيل العلامات التجارية 
 توثيق وتسجيل عقود زواج وطلاق الأجانب فى مصر
 الترافع والتقاضى أمام جميع المحاكم فى مصر 
مراجعة جميع مستندات الملكية حتى تتمكن من شراء العقارات والمنقولات فى امان تام
 إدارة مشروعك من الناحية القانونية والمحاسبية والإدارية 
قضايا الأسرة و النفقة و الولاية التعليمية
مكافحة الجريمة الألكترونية 
 والمزيد والمزيد من الخدمات التى تهم الافراد والشركات للمصريين و غير المصريين
مكتب العالمية للخدمات القانونية للمصريين و غير المصريين
أدارة مكتب المستشار هيام جمعه سالم   
01223683532
يرجي تحديد موعد أولاً

للمتابعة علي الواتس أو الفايبر
00201223683532
*

----------

